# Modulo CAN en PIC 18fxxx



## leo_programer (Ago 14, 2006)

Estos son los archivos que todo el mundo necesita para poner a funcionar el modulo CAN en los pics 18fxxxx que lo tengan, código fuente en ensamblador, en c (para el pic c compiler del ccs), las librerias de funciones con sus explicaciones, una foto indicando el montaje minimo de componentes (esquemático), y una explicación muy breve hecha por mi en word, todos los que esperaban estos archivos aquí están, disculpen la demora pero tuve problemas con el internet, y salimos de pelea, jeje, en todo caso, lo que necesitan asi en especial, es un mcp2551, que es un transceptor de este modulo, ahorita posteo un manual en español completo de can, para que tambien lo pillen, en todo caso, aprovechenlo, cualquier duda que tengan, me avisan, cuidensen...

pd:
Las librerias en c tienen pedazos en ensamblador, ya que gracias a mi inexperiencia de ese entonces, no concia muy bien el c, ahora si, pero me quede sin 18f458 para probar las nuevas versiones de las librerias, muchos mejores y con funciones con menos parametros, en todo caso el que la quiera mejorar y le funcione, que lo postee, no sean envidiosos, propongo algo para el que los tenga y trabaje en c, que las funciones tengan como parametros punteros a estructuras que contengan los datos, aparte de eso que use las funciones and y or de c, ademas de las funciones de rotar propias del compilador, en todo caso, escucho sugerencias, ahora me voy a poner a trabajar usb, asi que can, pasa a esperar en la cola, hasta un nuevo mensaje.


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 14, 2006)

Aquí está el manual que prometí, léanlo, con este aprendí yo, y con el manual de microchip obviamente.
Espero les sirva, me avisan por si tienen dudas, cuídense.


----------



## quechol (Abr 30, 2019)

no lo puedo echar a andar en el pic18f4550


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 30, 2019)

Hola.
¿CAN físico?, El PIC que mencionas, no tiene CAN. Usa un módulo externo tipo conversor UART a CAN por ejemplo y otras librerías.
Ya que dicha libreria no aplica al PIC18F4550


----------

